# Mice chewing holes in my shanty!



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone know how to prevent mice from nesting in flip up shanty? I tried moth balls. I’m thinking of having shanty sealed up with plastic shrink wrap like they use for boats.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Great topic, my brother brought out his shanty yesterday, 1st time out this year with it, this is what we opened it up to. I put dryer sheets in my boat, little buggers made a nest out of them along with my chewed up rain gear.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Dehydrated ground up ghost pepper wrapped up in a dryer sheet kept em out of mine. I set it up in the garage and stepped inside and started coughing within seconds. Lmao 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I spray mine with Scotchguard water repellant and have not had any problems. I read somewhere that mice and bugs dont like the odor. I use it on my outdoor furniture cushions too and no longer have any issues with them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Peppermint oil works. I’ve heard of using the dryer sheets and people have success but obviously not this time. I’ve had success with the peppermint oil


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I use peppermint oil in my boat and rv.bought off e bay. been over five years no mice mine came with a eye dropper just put it every where. no mice.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have used both moth balls and laundry sheets and neither worked for me.
A product called Fresh Cab works well and like said...so does pure peppermint oil.
What I found with peppermint oil is having to reapply about once a month. The Fresh Cab last about 3 mos 
All the farmers around here use Fresh Cab in the cabs of their farm implements.
One thing for sure...any vehicle that sits very long out here in the sticks is going to get mice inside. Have had zero problems since I started using Fresh Cab.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

rat poison - they check in but don't check out


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I store my shanty in my closet. I wouldn’t store anything in the garage i plan on staying in or bringing in the house.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I learned that lesson when i left my tent in the shed over winter. 300 $ brand new tent and the mice annihilated it.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

RJH68 said:


> Great topic, my brother brought out his shanty yesterday, 1st time out this year with it, this is what we opened it up to. I put dryer sheets in my boat, little buggers made a nest out of them along with my chewed up rain gear.
> View attachment 463649





RJH68 said:


> Great topic, my brother brought out his shanty yesterday, 1st time out this year with it, this is what we opened it up to. I put dryer sheets in my boat, little buggers made a nest out of them along with my chewed up rain gear.
> View attachment 463649





RJH68 said:


> Great topic, my brother brought out his shanty yesterday, 1st time out this year with it, this is what we opened it up to. I put dryer sheets in my boat, little buggers made a nest out of them along with my chewed up rain gear.
> View attachment 463649


WOW!! Now that’s some serious damage. I had 3 holes where they chewed through the folds. I was able to patch up with Flex Tape. Great stuff. Second time it happened to me.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Hang on the wall instead of sitting on the ground ???


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

dkunes said:


> Anyone know how to prevent mice from nesting in flip up shanty? I tried moth balls. I’m thinking of having shanty sealed up with plastic shrink wrap like they use for boats.


Just empty your wife's shoes out of the walk in closet and store it in there. Im sure she wont mind 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

FlyFishRich said:


> Hang on the wall instead of sitting on the ground ???


They can climb


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Just empty your wife's shoes out of the walk in closet and store it in there. Im sure she wont mind
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


That’s funny, my wife just cleaned out her closet yesterday. Must have been 200 shoe boxes in there!
I would take your advice, but I don’t have room in my garage.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

RJH68 said:


> Great topic, my brother brought out his shanty yesterday, 1st time out this year with it, this is what we opened it up to. I put dryer sheets in my boat, little buggers made a nest out of them along with my chewed up rain gear.
> View attachment 463649


This is pretty much what I found couple years ago when YELLOW JACKETS built a nest in my one man flip. They actually chewed holes in the top though “not quite as bad“ as this picture. I went to Wmart sewing/craft dept . They have black and canvas colored nylon patches for outdoor gear with a decent(tape/adhesive) backing which I’ve had good luck with in repairing the canvas on boat covers and also my pop up camper tent material. You’d need several packets for such a large repair but with some patience, can do a reasonable job of patching. Another set of hands is a big help for this job also.
That said, I’ve had good luck with moth balls keeping “critters” and bugs out of boats, etc. since my fishing shanty episode. They do need occasional “refreshing/additions” while in storage to maintain their effectiveness.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

FlyFishRich said:


> Hang on the wall instead of sitting on the ground ???


I'd take it one step further and hang it from a rafter

And I agree with Fastwater, they make nests out of dryer sheets. The mothballs seem to have helped for me. The biggest thing is making sure there isn't anything in your shed that would draw them like spilled bird seed etc.. When I "tightened" things up with a couple of new doors it made a huge difference too. 

The poison is a mixed bag. Remember that it is BAIT and will attract them.... also be really careful. I lost a good beagle once from poison. I had a chain link run right by the barn and had a wood pile on one side for a wind break. Of course it had some mice. I had put poison out for them thinking I would get rid of them and knowing the dog couldn't get to it. I found out that the belly of a mouse that ate a small bit of poison is enough to kill a dog. Yep, he caught a mouse that went through his run, probably attracted by the feed bowl. That was a hard lesson, Hope it helps someone.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

That would be a terrible thing to open up to after trekking all away across skeeter.lol.hope u get the issue figured out.dam that sucks

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I use poison either pacs or blocks.


----------



## Jack Peterson (Feb 18, 2016)

dkunes said:


> Anyone know how to prevent mice from nesting in flip up shanty? I tried moth balls. I’m thinking of having shanty sealed up with plastic shrink wrap like they use for boats.


Try One Bite its the best. they chewed up the wiring in my boat. I used One Bite. Now I can't find a mouse. good stuff. Use as directed.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Fastwater, I was reading the directions on the box of Fresh Cab. Do you replace it as often as it calls for? It said cold storage areas, 30 days.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Fastwater, I was reading the directions on the box of Fresh Cab. Do you replace it as often as it calls for? It said cold storage areas, 30 days.


Used it last winter in compartments in my boat. Boat is stored in unheated garage. Used 6 packets and put them in about the mid November. Bout mid January...put 6 more in leaving the first 6 in there as well.
No issues with mice at all.
Have repeated that procedure this year as well and so far...haven't seen any sign of them this winter.
Also put the sticky traps in various areas in and around the boat and have not caught any.


----------

